# Arson of a caboose in Temple, TX



## Davidfd85

http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/289026131.html


----------



## Fire21

Wouldn't you like to be walking by with a fully loaded hi-power rifle about the time the scumbag lights it off??


----------



## sawgunner

that's just sad. I've spent a few days on the platforms of that watching trains and taking pics of the engine facility across the mains.


----------



## Davidfd85

Hey Gunner did you go next door to the model clubs building ? I've only been in there twice but have been to the station/museum many times. My parents would travel down to visit from NY and we would pick them up there. 

David


----------



## sawgunner

I never got to go into the model buildings, they were always closed or off somewhere. Maybe the next time there I can get in there.


----------



## Davidfd85

I'm pretty sure that they only open it up to the public on Saturdays. Been awhile since I have been up there. Honestly I am really surprised that I have never seen anyone from that club on any of the forums that I use. I haven't even seen anyone close to me on any forum either. 

David


----------



## Davidfd85

Here is a follow up on this arson the news put out today, 3 kids. 

http://www.kcentv.com/story/2804785...lprits-who-set-fire-at-temple-railroad-museum

David


----------



## sawgunner

WOW! Really???? I know they are only 10 but still the parents SHOULD be held liable for their childrens actions!!! They dang near/did destroy(ed) a caboose and put the public in danger!! So much for responsibility!

Thanks for giving us an update David!


----------



## Fire21

You're right Sawgunner, the parents should be held responsible for the costs on that. SOMEBODY needs to be held responsible!!


----------



## Big Ed

Davidfd85 said:


> Here is a follow up on this arson the news put out today, 3 kids.
> 
> http://www.kcentv.com/story/2804785...lprits-who-set-fire-at-temple-railroad-museum
> 
> David


Due to their age the law says no charges can be brought up against them?
Heck back when I was young you would end up in a juvenile delinquent home for a while.

Kids do stupid things everyone knows that, I think a good punishment would be some kind of time spent doing service at the museum. 
Maybe with them working around or on the trains it would give them a different perspective on life.

But do to their age no kind of charges will be filed?
I guess they could have went out on a rampage and killed homeless people instead?
No charges of any kind will be filed?:dunno:

Something wrong down there in the Lone Star state, I think that law needs a little work.:smokin:


----------



## Fire21

big ed said:


> Something wrong down there in the Lone Star state, I think that law needs a little work.:smokin:


I know!! Let's write another new law...as if we didn't have enough already. Maybe we could go back in time and reinstitute some of those laws from back when we were kids, such as making people make restitution in some form for whatever damages they do to another.


----------

